# Any Archtop Fans Here?



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I go through phases and after having owned and sold too many great archtops, I'm back in the archtop fold.

My current #1 is a custom ordered 2001 Gibson L5 Signature - a smaller bodied L5. Pics below.

I've also owned a number of Gibson ES-175s, a Gibson ES-775, a spectacular blond L5CT, an Ibanez GB-10, an Artinger, an amazing Guild/Benedetto Artist Award (sold on this forum), a PRS archtop (great sound, very awkard for me to play), a PRS hollowbody, a blond Guild X-700 (magnificent electric tone, neck too skinny), a Heritage Golden Eagle Custom, and probably some more I can't remember at the moment. Edit: other posts reminded me that I had a Gretsch 6120 Setzer at one point. Sounded fantastic, but neck wasn't thick enough for my tastes. Edit #2: another post reminded me that I had an early 70's Byrdland for a while.

I'm on the lookout for an ES-275 P90 these days and will probaby do something financially radical if the right blond L5CT or blond Es-330 shows up.  I am a Gibson fanboy, it seems. There was a really nice blond PRS HBII on kijiji a while ago that I missed. As I get older, the smaller size and lighter weight of those gets more attractive.

Any other archtop lovers here? Besides Hammertone! ;-)


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep. I use my Loar LH-300 for playing acoustic big band rhythm guitar. I also have a Yamaha AE-500 which is a deep bodied semi.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I plan to get the prs SE HBii in charcoal at some point. Eventually a 70s 335 in walnut with blocks would be pretty cool.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have my Gretsch g5120 (w/upgrades) I pick up often enough.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Alright, nice to see some compadres! Pics of these beauties, please!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have only the one. The DRRI in behind is gone, but the Gretsch still lives here.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I like hollow and semi hollow bodies. LOL Here is what I have. I'll put pics later.
*1978 Ibanez GB10*
_2003 Ibanez Artstar AS120_
*2008 Ibanez PM 35 NT*
_1996 Gibson es 336
2009 Gibson es 339
2015 Epiphone es 339 P-90
2018 PRS SE Custom 22 Semi-hollow
2009 Prestige NYS Standard_
*2007 Godin Kingpin*

Since it was mentioned that the ES should not be included. I guess the only ones that should be in this discussion are the Ibanez GB10, Ibanez PM35NT and the Godin Fifth Avenue Kingpin.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Big fan but could never afford what I really like. Spent the better part of a day at Elderly Music about 15 years ago looking at archtops and mandolins. Very enlightening, awe inspiring, and just a little defeating.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Chito said:


> I guess I like hollow and semi hollow bodies. LOL Here is what I have. I'll put pics later.
> 1978 Ibanez GB10
> 2003 Ibanez Artstar AS120
> 2008 Ibanez PM 35 NT
> ...


Awesome! What a fabulous range of instruments! I also have a semi-hollow: a blond, flamed 1999 Gibson Historic ES-335 dot neck.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Gretsch. But just the new ones and the vintage ones


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@59burst This might be somewhat of interest to you...
1969 Gibson ES-150DC...Guelph

I have always liked 335, 339 and many other "ES" style/model guitars.

I have been enjoying the two Epis in my avatar pic for a few years now.

@Chito Folkway Music couldn't compete with you, even on a good day!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I always wanted a fully acoustic archtop with a lot of kick but had to settle for archtop electrics from Ibanez, Gretsch, Epiphone, etc. They were good enough for what they were, particularly the Gretsch, but none could cut it acoustically...not that I expected them to...it’s just that I wanted an all solid wood, carved, old school jazz guitar. The only archtop I have right now (besides a killer custom mandolin) is an Epiphone Materbilt round hole. It’s pretty good amplified but only okay acoustically...and it’s for sale.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I've actually been looking into archtop options. At the top of what I'm considering is a Manzer Blue Note, however I'd be lying if I said that at the end of the day I didn't still come away preferring the old Gibson sounds. Talking 50's Super 400's, L-5's, even 350's... Oh, and lest I forget the venerable 175, a favoured axe of many of the greats. Of course an old D'Angelico or D'Aquisto would be ideal, but, you know, $$$. I'm still debating whether to go carved or lam, but will most likely go the lam route to start- I just dig that sound so much. Linda (Manzer) studied under D'Aquisto for a period, so it's cool that she's sort of part of that heritage. I understand Borys makes her laminates for her- can anyone confirm this? His B120 model is another interesting option, but a bit aesthetically challenged imo ymmv.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Nice! And wow that you're considering a Manzer! Keep us posted!

I think you meant 175, not 275 ... ?


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

59burst said:


> Nice! And wow that you're considering a Manzer! Keep us posted!
> 
> I think you meant 175, not 275 ... ?


yes, 175- my bad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

64 6120 and a 52 ES125 for me


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay:
To me, semis with blocks, like the ES-335 are simply a different kind of guitar. They are electric guitars, so, I'll restrict my comments to fully hollow archtop guitars, either with floating or set-in pickups..

Why not get Mark Campellone to build you what you want?
He very much builds in the '50s Gibson carved top mode.
What kind of specs did you have in mind?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

While we're at it, here's a PSA on a New Old Stock Campellone Standard right here in Ontario. It seems in keeping with the spirit of this thread as opposed to the "for sale" area [ed: the guitar was sold and now lives in the USA].

Long & McQuade in Cambridge ON has a new-old-stock, blonde 17" Campellone for sale. The guitar was ordered by Glen Murch when he still ran the place, and delivered in 2014. Murch Music was one of the handful of official Campellone dealers, and when the store was sold to Long&Mcquade, there was still a bit of a "jazz guitar room." Glen has since retired, the store has since moved, but the guitar is still available. The store manager would be happy to sell the thing for WAY less that the listed price, since it has been there since ... 2014. AND, the Canadian dollar is way down against the US dollar. Whoever buys this will get a great deal.
...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> The guitar was built in 2014:
> -"Standard" model appointments
> -ebony fretboard & tailpiece inserts
> -17" body width
> ...


I have admired that guitar many times when I was at L&M in Cambridge.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I started the thread with a listing of only hollow body guitars, but semi-hollows crept in ... give the people what they want, I always say! 

@Hammertone - Thanks for highlighting that beauty. You know I'm a short fella. I'm looking for a gigging electric guitar at this point, so as lovely as that Campellone is, it is not the right instrument for me due to its size. Well-priced ES-275, ES-330, or possibly PRS HB are my focus for the time being with the real interest in the ES-275 with P90. Laminated top, 16" across, venetian cutaway thin depth, single P90, full neck, rosewood board is my ideal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never used to like full hollow Archtops--If someone else played one--that was okay, but I didn't like playing them.
Then over the years that changed--and I started to like them, and a few years ago I actually bought one.
An Ibanez AF-95 (I tried a variety of other archtops--but this was the one I liked best in my price range)








I love the sound, and the faster decay of this compared to my solid body electrics gives me some different options as well.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> ......Well-priced ES-275, ES-330, or possibly PRS HB are my focus for the time being with the real interest in the ES-275 with P90. Laminated top, 16" across, venetian cutaway thin depth, single P90, full neck, rosewood board is my ideal.


I wasn't suggesting the Campellone at L&M for you, just letting the archtop fans know that there is a deal to be had in our backyard.

You can order a Campellone Standard, 16" across, venetian cutaway, thin depth, single P90, full neck, rosewood board, fully carved, scale length of your choice & finish of your choice (he offers quite a range of finish colours), with hardshell Cedar Creek case. Cost is USD 5,200.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

If I run out of patience on the other guitars I'm looking for, that is a distinct possibility! Thanks for bringing up that possibility.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Like others here, I separate true hollow archtops from semi-hollows and the like. And the only archtops that appeal to me are the ones with pickups (I currently have a G6120). I've played a few good acoustic archtops but their sound is distinctive and I couldn't see where it would be preferable to my flattops (which aren't flat but a tiny bit arched - let's not go there .......). 

Archtops had a real defined space before amplification, trying to keep up with horn bands as a rhythm instrument. With a pickup, they came into their own, IMO. Acoustically, with an archtop I miss some things I like and get from my flattops. Electric though, I love the ease of getting controlled feedback and the tones can be nice and woodie, compared to slab guitars (including the semi-hollows).


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I had forgotten that I had a 6120 Setzer at one point. Such a great guitar.

Great point you bring up about the changing role of the archtop.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Gretsch Tennessee Rose









Gibson ES137 Custom


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Is there a toggle or something right above the tailpiece of your ES-137?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

59burst said:


> Is there a toggle or something right above the tailpiece of your ES-137?


That's an after market cut off switch.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> If I run out of patience on the other guitars I'm looking for, that is a distinct possibility! Thanks for bringing up that possibility.


Something like this. But with rosewood instead of ebony. In blonde!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

That's really nice looking! I need inlays or else I get lost, and I'm sure that's an option! 

Is it my imagination, or is the waist not as narrow as a Gibson? ES 275 P-90 VOS


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't say I'm a big arch top fan (I don't currently own one) but if I could have what I wanted...…


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I can't say I'm a big arch top fan (I don't currently own one) but if I could have what I wanted...…
> 
> 
> View attachment 313528


The stories that beauty could tell ... 

I owned an early 70's Byrdland for a while - fantastic tones, but the neck was too skinny for me. Still, the tones were fat, warm, and articulate from lowest note to high.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

59burst said:


> The stories that beauty could tell ...
> 
> I owned an early 70's Byrdland for a while - fantastic tones, but the neck was too skinny for me. Still, the tones were fat, warm, and articulate from lowest note to high.


Well, I do have a friend in town who is generous to a fault, and happens to own a very nice Epi Byrdland. Maybe if I was to offer something in return he might loan it to me for a few weeks...…

The very first guitar I held in my hands (and learned to play on) was a Hofner arch top acoustic (F holes, double bound and as I recall, very nicely made). In fact, eliminate the cutaway and electronics and it would have looked quite similar to the blond Byrdland I posted above.

My dad bought it in Germany while stationed there.

Sadly it ultimately fell apart and I wasn't around at the time to at least salvage the parts for potential reconstruction.

I regret that, but what can you do?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

You should try the Byrdland and let us know your thoughts on it!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> That's really nice looking! I need inlays or else I get lost, and I'm sure that's an option!


Mark will install MOP dots at no extra charge. He can install a variety of inlays - diamonds, blocks, and so forth, with some upcharge depending on how fancy you want to get. Here's my 16" Campellone, with dots.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> Is it my imagination, or is the waist not as narrow as a Gibson? ES 275 P-90 VOS


The shape of the 16" wide ES-275 is theoretically a scaled-down version of the 17" wide L-5C.

The 16" Campellone shape is a combination of Gibson's 16" L-4C/ES-175 and a scaled-down version of the 17" L-5C shape. Mark was building Venetian cutaway 16" archtops well before Gibson introduced the Venetian cutaway 16" L-5 Lee Ritenour and Signature guitars. Easy enough to compare the shape and dimensions to your 16" L-5 Signature (which is also theoretically a scaled-down version of the 17" wide L-5C).

The 17" Campellone is very close to the 17" L-5C shape, but not identical. I'll post some measurements. Here's my 17" Campellone.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I'll have to try the 16" Campellone at our next get together!  Love the color and the tuners. Amazing aesthetics. Is it full depth?

I''ll get measurements of the L-5 Signature before too long.

And it that a wired telephone on the right? Killer!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> I'll have to try the 16" Campellone at our next get together!  Love the color and the tuners. Amazing aesthetics. Is it full depth?
> I''ll get measurements of the L-5 Signature before too long.
> And it that a wired telephone on the right? Killer!


Mark's standard rim depth is 3".
The 2003 16" Campellone above has a 3 1/4" rim depth, and was built specifically to be as acoustically responsive as possible.
He also offers thinline depths, as shown below (my 16" compared to a friend's 16" thinline).


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Gibson L-5 CES (2013)

Campellone Standard 17” Vintage Sunburst

Thoughts on the waist?

That thinline - oooh, I'm salivating!!!!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

All the cool kids have them.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

59burst said:


> Thoughts on the waist?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Cool! You're a technical genius. 

That's really neat to see them superimposed like that. 

The waist does seem different as does the cutaway to a lesser extent. Which is fine - Campellone is building the guitars he considers to be best, not necessarily a clone of anything else.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

The 17" Campellone has:
-a marginally fatter waist;
-a marginally shallower cutaway;
-f-holes that are the same size, approximately the same shape (slight differences) and approximately the same position but have the lower end angled slightly closer to the rims.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes (most times?) quality matters over quantity.

What I mean by that, is that I have very few actual friends, but the ones I have.....well, wow.

I expressed an interest, and a "subtle" hint, and boom, this gorgeous Byrdland is on my doorstep a few hours later.

And, did I mention it's gorgeous? That short scale neck is to die for. I haven't even plugged it in (oh, don't worry, I will) and I love it already.

And, that's not even the coolest thing. I'll get to that later.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I haven't even plugged it in (oh, don't worry, I will) and I love it already.


Beautiful looking guitar! 
I'll be listening for some jazz (and other) tones drifting northward.
Enjoy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Beautiful looking guitar!
> I'll be listening for some jazz (and other) tones drifting northward.
> Enjoy!


Gershwin.

Funny, I was just watching a Frank Sinatra concert filmed in Japan. Tony Mottola was awesome.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that is gorgeous! I can hardly wait for the coolest thing. 

Lovely selection of instruments you have, as well!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice Mike! Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Very nice Mike! Congrats!



Well it's just a loan, but wow, can you imagine sitting in your guitar room and suddenly noticing a Byrdland sitting there beside you?

It's freaking me out, LOL.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Well it's just a loan, but wow, can you imagine sitting in your guitar room and suddenly noticing a Byrdland sitting there beside you?
> 
> It's freaking me out, LOL.


I hope when you return it you erase your face from the bridge pickup! LOL


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Btw, that Byrdland sounds like this:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I hope when you return it you erase your face from the bridge pickup! LOL



Nah, that will be like the images of bodies after they were vaporized by the Hiroshima bomb. That shit eating grin will be burned into that pickup for all eternity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Btw, that Byrdland sounds like this:



Not when I play it,

I get this:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Not when I play it,


"Does that mean... _No_?"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> "Does that mean... _No_?"


It means a guy with a jazz touch like Paul and others will pull much more convincing tones from that guitar than I ever will.

The guitar is brilliant.

But it feels so good to play it. Awesome action and again, the scale is noticeably shorter than any of my other guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> "Does that mean... _No_?"


I was quoting the last line in the Australian idol video ...as a joke.

I wish that I could have heard Paul play live.
Another GC forum member, @Trevor Giancola , is also a wonderful jazz guitarist. I have two of his CDs.

Enjoy the Byrdland! You lucky @#%^&* !!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I was quoting the last line in the Australian idol video ...as a joke.
> 
> I wish that I could have heard Paul play live.
> Another GC forum member, @Trevor Giancola , is also a wonderful jazz guitarist. I have two of his CDs.
> ...



I understand Dave.


Who knows what the future holds?

Paul's band grew to be a formidable group.

Just to hit the high points:

Two excellent lead vocalists with different but complimentary styles and both by the way, hot as hell.
Seasoned and tasteful woodwinds player
Tight and smooth rhythm section
Knowledgeable and solid guitar and arrangements


But, it's a personal decision and I completely get why he's not gigging anymore. Neither am I.

And, I will enjoy and appreciate this beautiful guitar while I am priveledged to have it.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

This started life in 1954 as a Gretsch Synchromatic . Later modified by the late Dean Turner , official Gretsch historian .


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> I was quoting the last line in the Australian idol video ...as a joke.
> 
> I wish that I could have heard Paul play live.
> Another GC forum member, @Trevor Giancola , is also a wonderful jazz guitarist. I have two of his CDs.
> ...


Nobody got the joke, because nobody else made it to the end of the video. ;-)

I'm on record as being a sincere and huge fan of The Shaggs, but that guitar player.....that's hard to witness.

Mike barely remembers this, but he was my first "real" guitar teacher. We covered bebop standards, Jeff Beck's Scatterbrain, some David Bendeth...a loooooooong time ago, but great memories. I was quite lucky to fall into the orbit of so many great musicians that let me join them for the ride.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a couple, this is my nicest one. 

, , ,


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

After the top one went and got the Herb Ellis model from 1980

, , ,


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Also picked up a late 60s model.

, , ,


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

and this one...

,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Nobody got the joke, because nobody else made it to the end of the video. ;-)
> 
> I'm on record as being a sincere and huge fan of The Shaggs, but that guitar player.....that's hard to witness.
> 
> Mike barely remembers this, but he was my first "real" guitar teacher. We covered bebop standards, Jeff Beck's Scatterbrain, some David Bendeth...a loooooooong time ago, but great memories. I was quite lucky to fall into the orbit of so many great musicians that let me join them for the ride.


LOL, so what's it like to have a fully functioning brain and memory?

David Bendeth…..I remember the name. I still throw Scatterbrain on sometimes when I'm driving and I want to scare the missus a little (it does affect my accelerator pedal somehow).

I'd say you took what little I knew and took it much farther, AND retained it.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

@Frenchy99 - those are some sweet vintage MIJ archtops. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a friend and part time student, now sadly deceased, who had two Douglas Harrison archtops at one point. I might have pictures somewhere as he was quite proud of them and wanted me to see them before he was forced to deal them due to ill health and declining fortunes (he'd worked for Nortel so his pension had turned to dust). It's hard to describe how good those guitars were, but they were among the best I'd ever seen.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I had a friend and part time student, now sadly deceased, who had two Douglas Harrison archtops at one point. I might have pictures somewhere as he was quite proud of them and wanted me to see them before he was forced to deal them due to ill health and declining fortunes (he'd worked for Nortel so his pension had turned to dust). It's hard to describe how good those guitars were, but they were among the best I'd ever seen.


I've seen those for sale occasionally on the 12th Fret website. Never played one, but now I'm curious!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

59burst said:


> @Frenchy99 - those are some sweet vintage MIJ archtops. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


My pleasure !

After I got my 1976-7 blond one, got somewhat addicted to these archtops. The craftmanship on these is top notch, super low action. Real pleasure to play even with higher gage strings.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Doug makes really nice traditional archtop guitars.
He also makes a variety of "GB" models (GB stands for Gary Benson, who was a Toronto jazz guitarist), which are a bit like chambered Les Pauls, but nicer.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Nicer than a chambered Les Paul? But.....


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

teleboli said:


> Nicer than a chambered Les Paul? But.....


Yeah, I found some sucker to buy my CR4GT so I can order a Harrison GB. One born every minute!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a nice old gal.

I have this one on loan, mostly because I made a post about my first ever guitar (an old Hofner) which I can never get back (the parts were thrown out years ago without my knowledge).

A close friend saw that post and dropped this by for me to play with.

I'm told it's a 50s or 60s model but I can't say. You can see it has had some changes over the years.

What I do know is that the pickup is a Ken Armstrong. It's currently strung with Flats.

Very cool to go back to my roots.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a Model 4550 (17", all-laminated, maple-bodied archtop) but with a Canadian twist.

It's one of the "Sudbury Stash" guitars that was brought to Canada by Peter Kessler in the early 1990s, that ended up at Kessler's Violin Shop in Sudbury. He bought a pile of complete and partially complete Hofner archtops, along with boxes of parts, right around the time that Hofner was sold by the family to Boosey & Hawkes. @150 guitars worth. I bought @25 of them. Kessler put together a bunch of archtops with various '50s, '60s and '70s parts, sometimes mismatched. This guitar was originally set up with:
-neck from a '60s Hofner Senator (probably);
-tailpiece from a Hofner Congress, Senator or President;
-replaced string spacer behind the zero fret;
-late '50s black bar pickups;
-black plastic bridge w/adjustable white plastic saddles. The black bridge stained the top;
-Schaller '70s F-style tuners;
-two volume controls, tone control and 3-way switch.

There were some very cool guitars put together. Here are pix of a 4550/S (that I still have, being reconfigured for sale soon) and a non-cutaway 4550 that's long gone:


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Hammertone said:


> That's a Model 4550 (17", all-laminated, maple-bodied archtop) but with a Canadian twist.
> 
> It's one of the "Sudbury Stash" guitars that was brought to Canada by Peter Kessler in the early 1990s, that ended up at Kessler's Violin Shop in Sudbury. He bought a pile of complete and partially complete Hofner archtops, along with boxes of parts, right around the time that Hofner was sold by the family to Boosey & Hawkes. @150 guitars worth. I bought @25 of them. Kessler put together a bunch of archtops with various '50s, '60s and '70s parts, sometimes mismatched. This guitar was originally set up with:
> -neck from a '60s Hofner Senator (probably);
> ...


That story seems about right. I bought the one milkman currently has custody of from Music & Sound on Market St. in Brantford in the early 90's. There were 6 or so available at the time. I think I paid $200 or $250??? I still have the original pickups and wiring harness, as well as the plastic bridge. It's been a wall hanger for me for the most part.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Love the Hofner "compensator" tailpiece!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Hammertone said:


> Something like this. But with rosewood instead of ebony. In blonde!


Reviving an old thread .... what's the story behind this one? Seems right up my alley!


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Yamaha AES 1500 = I love this thing.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

This thread flew under my radar at birth...
I owned an Epiphone Sheraton II : nut width too narrow for me. Electric not for me...
Still play my Godin 5th Avenue I put a larger nut on.
Did not keep The Loar.
I love the look, but not the acoustic sound that much.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

slag banal said:


> Yamaha AES 1500 = I love this thing.
> View attachment 349817


Love that color/fade!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Here’s my arch top. I believe it’s a Kay, I added the pick guard and pickup. Plays great.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I only have 1 full hollow body. A Fujigen made History. Auction Photo.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Very cool f-holes on that. Nice!


----------

